# PLEASE RESPOND...Anyone had BFN after AF was due end up being a BFP?



## lilviolet (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello, everyone. I'm actually posting this in the pregnancy forum because if anyone would have this experience it would be the preggo ladies







...

I usually have pretty regular cycles (26-29 days avg is 27 days). Today is CD 33 and AF still hasn't shown. I didn't have any breat tenderness which I usually do from O to AF. Breasts are just now starting to get a bit tender since yesterday. Been having cramping on and off since tuesday as well as some "symptoms" which would totally be atributed to something else all together: frequent urination, vivid dreams, bad bout of nausea, etc. Tested before AF was due and BFN...Tested Saturday and today with FMU (used FRER) and still BFN. Just not sure if I should give up hope for this cycle or there's still a chance. I would think if I was PG it would be showing up positive by now...

So my question is has anyone gotten BFN's after AF was due that later ended up being a BFP?????


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

It's very possible. I didn't test til a week after AF was due and I still had such a faint line we had to get 2 more tests (all faint) to be more sure. Maybe your cycle was delayed this month, late ovulation, late implantation if conception happened, late period if it didn't.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

I have. It's possible.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes.
I had a bfn at 16dpo, 18dpo and got the (very very light) bfp on 20dpo when I was pg with ds. I was charting, so my days are accurate within a day or so. AF typically started at 14-15dpo.

I also had another time that AF was late (according to dpo, which rarely happens if one is not pg). It ended up being an ovarian (?) cyst. Typically no big deal, they usually go away on their own. But mighty dissappointing if you're ttc and think there's hope that you might be pg!


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

I got a few BFN with my last pregnancy. The pink dye tests and the digital tests seem to work best. If there's a dollar tree near you, you can get the pink dye tests there for a buck. That's what I used this last time and I got the BFP quite early. The time before that I spent the money on the digital test and it gave me a BFP when two blue dye tests gave me BFN - including one at a doctor's office. Rarely if ever will you get a false positive with a pregnancy test but false negatives are common.


----------



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

yes i am a Firm believer of the 1$ store test i got my first BFP with my 1$ store test all my digitalis said neg!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

With one of mine I was still getting - hpts at 5 days late. I was charting, so I knew when I ovulated. I chose to get a blood test because we were going out of town for two weeks. The blood test was positive.


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

My cycles have been on avg ~28days (24-30 mostly) CD31 I got BFN but it wasn't FMU. CD 33 I did FMU and it was positive faintly. Both were the cheapie dollar store kind (with dropper). I've heard they are sensitive. Perhaps I had later implantation/ovulation. GL, hope you get the results you are hoping for.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

She's now 15 and making me crazy............


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I did with my 2nd, I'm usually pretty regular, so it was rather confusing to get negatives when AF was already several days late. Early scan suggested that I'd ovulated about 9 days later than usual.


----------



## winnie (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, I did with this pregnancy. Got a BFN from home test and also from the urine sample I sent into the doctor's office, just a couple days past AF should have been due. I was still certain I was pregnant, and waited 3 more days to test again - then got a BFP!

Erin


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

It's happened to me!


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh totally possible. With my DS #3 I _knew_ I was pregnant but every time I POAS I got a BFN. It was maddening. Eventually I stopped trusting my intuition and actually called my OB for a shot to get my cycle back on track so I could move ahead with TTC. Thankfully I took one last test before I went in that day and that one was positive. I think all-in-all I POAS about nine times with that kid, lol.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

I got 2 BFNs with $ store tests that are supposed to be super accurate and sensitive. This was more tthan a few days after AF was due. I am super regular and the only time I miss, I am pg. I thought I either had something horrible like Ebola, or was starting menopause. DH made me test once more with a brand name test. BFP! I also had a friend with all the symptoms, but BFPs and wound up w/ an ovarian cyst.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

A few times! Once, I tested every four days or so for three weeks until I FINALLY got a faint BFP. He is my tank and is totally cute and engergetic (and can take out anyone he puts his mind to).


----------



## fascha (Mar 24, 2008)

ME!!! AF was due April 27th and she no-showed, tested all week BFN, BFN, BFN till Thursday when I got the FAINTEST of lines, like evap-faint. Now they're getting darker but Sunday was the first day I got a good line. The dollar store test still looks like an evap for me right now.


----------



## mumstheway (Mar 5, 2009)

Two times!

Though, I had not really been charting then, I later learned I ovulate later in my cycle.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

This one I did!!

I'm normally a regular 28-30 day cycle.

12 days late I was still getting a BFN!!! At about 14-15 days late I finally got a BFP! I knew I was pregnant because I'm never late, I was getting very tired and the breast tenderness was starting. I thought maybe I O'd late (which isn't normal for me) but she is due right on target to my cycle. No clue why I got so many BFN so late after my period was due to start.


----------



## lilviolet (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies!!! I really appreciate all the replies... I actually have some hope now. Hopefully, I will get my BFP soon!! It's CD 33 and AF is never this late. I tested yesterday and BFN. I am waiting until Thursday when AF is officially one week late to test again. I really don't want another BFN so I'm giving it a few days...Thanks again!!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I didn't get a bfp until a week after my period was due this time when the past two times I got a bfp before my period was due.


----------



## Cellist (Feb 12, 2009)

I did. Turns out I ovulated way later than I thought and didn't get my BFP until almost day 40ish of my cycle, which is odd for me. I tested the day AF should have come and it was negative. A week later, positive.


----------



## Mrs_CoffeeLa (Oct 7, 2006)

I am pregnant and due in early Novemember.

I tested BFN on day 28 of my cycle, didn't text postive until day 35!


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2005)

Just adding to the thread, but I got a BFN on CD 31 and was finally convinced to test again on CD 46 and was blazing positive. Found out at my us today that I o'ed 10 days late.


----------



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

That is great news! Congratulatoins







:


----------

